# Jiro's GF



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, so I decided to breed Jiro to Yuki instead of buying him a new GF. He built this nice thick bubble nest, and Yuki was ready as far as I could tell, so I put them together...it was one of those, lets not waste the moment moments. Things are progressing nicely, S-shaped movements and everything, but I don't think Yuki is quite ready just yet...I'm thinking this might take a day or two but its happening. Took some really good pics that I am going to put in a new album, Jiro and Yuki...only time will tell. ;-)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That sounds like what my bettas were doing... Too bad they didn't mate... Good luck though!!! Can't wait to see the fry...


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

Me either...they still haven't breed though...I might have to get a new female, I currently have my eyes on a few green lace females on aquabid ;-)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! I just got a new betta myself!


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome XD...hope everything works out with them this time, I don't want to see anymore fish memorials from you for awhile ;-)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Same here!


----------

